# Essential photo techniques workshop for beginners



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

If, you bought yourself a brand new DSLR/advanced point and shot, and you don’t know how to use it; This beginners workshop is for you, it will cover the different techniques needed to get decent pictures every time. The workshop will run for a day, and will include theory and practical lessons.
Time table
0900/ 1700
Camera layout and controls.
Auto mode and program mode
White balance
Aperture control for creative photography.
Sutter speed, for creative photography.
ISO what is this and how do I use it.
Raw versus JPG
The course will take place at Altherham farm (Elstree, middlesex); it has a wide variety of both, farm animals and wild birds to photograph.
It is a beautiful place, with a water lake, and a beautiful mini forest for stunning photo opportunities.
A Lunch break will take place from 1200to 1300
There is a picnic area provided for Lunch (bring your own)

1730-2000
At the end of the day we will run some of the pictures thru PS and I will teach you how to get your shots ready for printing /internet

We will need at least 5 people in order to run this, at a price of £35 a head

Please state your interest here


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

This course is now full.
Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh Damn! 

Ig you will have to do another one soon!! 

Guys, Ig is VERY good at what he does and a GREAT teacher too... I have been on one of his courses before and came away a lot more confident in my camera skills. 

I really can believe how you would fill this up so quick as your reputation precedes you. 

If you want to do another one I will come along....

1) Johnnyopolis


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

1) Johnnyopolis
2) Trix (Troy) sounds good..


----------



## Admin (Oct 25, 2005)

Igadiz, 

Have you thought about doing a course on taking pictures of cars? You could hold one of these sessions at a test day at Silverstone maybe? I for one would like to increase my knowlege of that as I attend various Track days etc and being were all interested in cars too..... 

You could also build in how to get the best from your camera when photographing static cars? I saw a pic you did of a guy on a motorbike that Johnnyopolis showed me... It was an orange and black bike that pic was great... maybe you could post it up 

DWC


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

I advertise my courses in the various forums in which I participate. These courses get fill up very quickly, as I keep the numbers to 20 people max.
I have been planning to do a motor sport course for intermediate photographers for some time now.
The problem has been finding enough people interested in motor sport and photography.
If enough people want me to do this I will be happy to oblige.
Just put your name down with the time and place that suits you most and we shall try to find a good compromise.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

ME ME ME...!

1) Johnnyopolis - Silverstone F1 Testing Feb 2007


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

id be interested aswell, but needs to be something good for me to travel to silverstone 

i just got a fuji S5600, its no dslr, but you can still alter apeture and iso speeds etc, which i dont have a clue about  lol


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> id be interested aswell, but needs to be something good for me to travel to silverstone
> 
> i just got a fuji S5600, its no dslr, but you can still alter apeture and iso speeds etc, which i dont have a clue about  lol


Me too 

Darren


----------



## IGADIZ (May 21, 2006)

F1 testing is realy good, to start with is free, unless you guys wnat to meet the drivers and have a nice tour of the pits, in which case is £90, still, it beats the £120 price tag they ask for the gran prix.
If you guys want to do the hospitality package for £90, let me know, as early booking is assential, for that price you even get lunch.


----------



## Rinko (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh - that sounds good ... I'd be really interested!

These are some of the pics I took at Silverstone this year (excuse the angles, was trying out some different stuff) ...


----------



## skifly (Apr 30, 2006)

guys - just wondering if there are any of these courses going sometime soon as I really want to get to know my 350D before my skiing trip in january... here are a couple of recent pics of mine too if anyone is interested...

All taken with a 350D except the snowy pic which was a Sony P5


----------

